# dartfrog leg can not folding phenomenon



## mundi (May 28, 2021)

There is a phenomenon in which one leg cannot be folded. Dartfrog feeds well and is active. 
I'm suspecting an inbreeding malformation.
Why is that?


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

The left hindfoot looks swollen and weird. It strikes me as acquired. Its very wet situation but I am leaving further commentary to the terribilis guys here.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

As Kmc mentioned the tank looks very wet and his foot does look swollen. See if you can check the bottom of the foot to see if there is an open sore.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Please cut and paste this into a reply to this thread, and answer all the questions in detail, including photos of the viv:









Read before posting! Fill this out to help troubleshoot...


Answer all these questions as best you can (cut and paste -- please don't quote because that makes it hard to read the responses): 1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ? Were they WC (wild collected) or CB (captive bred)? 2. What are your...




www.dendroboard.com


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

It looks like a broken leg to me, based upon the swelling and the angle. But I'm no expert at diagnosing injuries.

Phyllobates terribilis in particular need a dry later of leaves as the top layer of their substrate. They are prone to foot rot from having their feet wet.

Can you answer the questions that @Socratic Monologue linked you to? And provide full tank pictures?


----------



## eMCRay (Mar 24, 2020)

fishingguy12345 said:


> It looks like a broken leg to me, based upon the swelling and the angle. But I'm no expert at diagnosing injuries.
> 
> Phyllobates terribilis in particular need a dry later of leaves as the top layer of their substrate. They are prone to foot rot from having their feet wet.
> 
> Can you answer the questions that @Socratic Monologue linked you to? And provide full tank pictures?


Seconded! Please do fill out that form and provide full tank pics - it looks very wet with standing water.

Also, when the frog moves, do you see it putting weight on that back leg?


----------



## 프로그맨 (May 30, 2021)

높은곳 올라가려다 점프해서 다친거 같은데
잘 지켜봐주세요

From Google Translate: "I think I was injured by jumping while trying to climb high Please watch closely"


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Looks like footrot imo.

Ad already said, this is caused by the setup/substrate beeing to wet or moist.

Most dart frogs realy need dry substrate.
This is an example of of my Terribilis vivarium to give you an idea of how I keep them (and all my other frogs) :


----------

